# The church next door to us....



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Is starting problems, I had hoped we wouldn't have any but it seems like we will.
Not sure what branch of religion they are (OK, I know they're not jewish, muslim or buddists) When my wife was putting up the grave yard the pastors wife came over and expressed her displeasure at our Halloween set up, my wife commented its only a month but the woman just rolled her eyes and walked away.
Now today while I'm at work my wife hears a knock on the door and its a police officer, seems the pastors wife claims we left our dog out for 3 days with no food or water and we were abusing him.
Now anyone who knows me knows next to my wife that this dog is my life. He's my best friend and if we only had enough food in the house for him or me, he'd get it.
Police looked at Jake (our dog) and apologized to my wife for the trouble, and added that this woman has been a pain in the ass before.

Now, I'm usually a calm and reasonable man, but there is 3 things in my life you don't **** with.
My Wife, My Dog, and Halloween.
Hopefully this will be the last of it, but if they want to start **** again my yard will be full of pentagramns, inverted crusafix and devils so fast their ****ing heads will spin.
They knock down 1 decoration, I will put 3 up in its ****ing place, they tell us one more time about how evil we are and I will dress as Leatherface and attend Sunday mass.

Bring it on ****ers.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

I think it would be more powerfull if you had a way to video tape your yard and record the pastors wife knocking over and destroying your decorations, and hand the tape to police. or better yet. hand it to the congregation, with the label on the tape having the passage from the bible about how revenge is only for god.

proving she's a bad christian to the church is 8 times better than a pentigram


----------



## death2u (May 16, 2004)

shaunathan said:


> proving she's a bad christian to the church is 8 times better than a pentigram


Seriously.

Although the pentagram idea is pretty funny. Also dressing as leatherface...but that might be considered harrassment.


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 25, 2005)

...the idea of a video camera is great! I had a roommate once who was so freaked out by my life style that she annointed my bedrooom door with holy water/oil ...then I really gave her a reason to speak in tounges :devil: Intolerance is just stupid in any case, but especially in the name of a god...


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

Don, go up to her the next chance you have, tell her if she ever tries anything like that you will get her charged with/sue her with Slander.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Get'em Don of the Dead. Don't put up with that.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

oh and BTW

Pentagrams/Pentacles etc etc are nothing to do with the christian view of Satan, they represent the 5 Elements in the Pagan/Wiccan religion


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Be careful with those "Holy Rollers" they have a way of making life miserable for people.  I would definitely cover my ass!!! Certainly let local law enforcement know what's going on so that if you have to make a complaint they have some prior knowledge of the circumstances. A Video camera would not be a bad idea. Better to have and not need than to need and not have!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Don, I hate to say it, but the moment you get angry, they've already partly won the war. Stay calm, don't get mad, get even. I also like the idea of video surveillance. Black Cat wants me to set up something like that also. And don't resort to the whole devil worship thing, Halloween already has a bad enough reputation as it is. On another forum, when the same type problem arose, a member waited till X-Mas decoration time and bought three of those air inflateable snowmen. Then he painted fangs on them. He set them up as far from the bad neighbor as possible. Then every night, after dark, he would go out and move them a little closer to the neighbor, until finally they were staring over the fence at them, lol. Be clever and creative in your revenge, it's the American way.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Well if she starts making trouble and yelling then try and talk her down and try and explane halloween, reserch and beat her that way, unless she's a big bibal thummper in that case I would laugh (I know I know its not the best course but always good.) But lets face it people take these things at value and soon she could have the church against you.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I vote for the video.

I'd be careful she didn't trash your props. 

If she does and you catch it on film you could always get a restraining order.

And wouldn't that be great. ;-)

Sort of like the Garfield harassing the dog just beyond the limit of the leash.

Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

hey don, well we have aneigh bour like that,well not exaclty the same but pretty close. Anyway If you wanted do something a little more "proffesional" (and in my opinion would get the community talking) is that if you have a local newspaper, I would send in one of those letter thingy's. Just talk about halloween is all about fun and that if your not one for it just stay in your house and sulk becauase your not part of all the action. DONT STAND DOWN HALLOWEEN IS HERE TO STAY!!!!!!(btw put out as many props as you can)


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

That's the kind of things that really upset me.  

I dunno what I would do as this is tricky... I would probably call the police though and let them know about this situation and they will probably tell you what to do...


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

seriously, tel her if she does it again you will charge her for slander


its the crime she is committing, along with wasting police time.

And not to mention lying, last time i checked thats a sin in all walks of christianity


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Right, that's filing a false report. I doubt you'll have any real problems with the police; they're just obligated to check out all the complaints they get. For instance, we had the police show up at our house one Halloween during a party, because someone had phoned them saying that we were keeping dead bodies in our basement. As outlandish as it was, they had to check it out.

False claims like that can have some pretty nasty consequences, if anyone can prove ill intent. In our case, someone had misunderstood someone else talking about our decorations; we didn't even have a basement. It was still pretty fun to have the cops searching through our fake skeletons and coffins on Halloween night. =/

But that lady's call wasn't innocent, by any stretch. Chances are, the police have already had a nice little chat with her.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Jesus, save me from your followers!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I guess we're really lucky in that none of the neighbors bothers us at all. Last year the priest brought the Sunday School class, along with some of the senior members of the church, to our display. This year, for our Halloween party, there will be at least 2 priests in attendance, probably in costume. And my husband is getting ready to go back to school to become a priest-imagine the priest and the Halloween queen!!!! Some people will do anything they can to ruin things for you but I like the suggestions to be tactful about it. You don't want the rest of the congregation complaining to the police as well. I have a brother in law who is anti-Halloween because it's evil. He forgets that he used to go out for Halloween every year and came to our party many times before meeting the new wife and joining her cult, I mean church. Now he has a young daughter, who will never know the joys of trick or treating! Best of luck.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Vlad made a good point. First dont't let them get you mad and bait you into doing something they can use against you. Second the video idea is a good one although sad that you have to do such a thing. Third, invite the local news paper to run a store on you and your haunt. Give the full show on how its done and how much work it is. And that you do this as a hobby that you like to share with the community. You are no different then the people that put up a million lighs on xmas and they get complaints about how bright it is at night with all the light. And lastly, if the police have to stop by be as good natured as you can, even if you have to bit your tounge to do it. You want them on your side. Be polite and helpful, no ranting. Be the adult in this situation and it will win points.If you make a point to be part of the whole community you will have more people on your side. Good luck.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Its.****ing.on.

The bitch called the cops again today and said we left the dog out all day.
Yeah, he was out all day, a nice fall day with my wife in the yard decorating and raking leaves in her view the whole time on his leash.

Suggestions for mayhem?

Ironicly I got a free Marilyn Manson CD "Lest We Forget" in the mail today, maybe crank it during services while dancing in the front yard wearing this:
http://www.spirithalloween.com/inde...d-6b561ba4aa38/


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I wouldn't go and do something that could get you in trouble. If you are not breaking the law, then by all means, talk to the police and kindly let them know what the old bitty is about. If she calls them enough she will really start looking bad. Other than that I would bite my tongue. She's just looking for an excuse to discredit you!!! Got any tombstones that need lettering....put her name on it (with one misplaced letter, of course) that ought to get the old goat humming!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

As it stands right now all she has done is make complaints to the police, which is her right to do. I am sure the police are getting tired of the matter and if you go and "crank it up" during services she wins. You run the risk of be charged with disturbing the peace, good for a fine most likely, and if you lip off to the cops you stand a fair chance of a day in jail. And if this is not enough for you, your "cranking it up" will only get the rest of the people in the church on her side even if they were not against you before. Stop and think, this is a puplic relations war not a shouting contest.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah but don't underestimate the power of the church, they do have pull and may get some people to get behind them. But as long as you don't give them any reasons to get mad they won't.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

Bone Dancer said:


> As it stands right now all she has done is make complaints to the police, which is her right to do. I am sure the police are getting tired of the matter and if you go and "crank it up" during services she wins. You run the risk of be charged with disturbing the peace, good for a fine most likely, and if you lip off to the cops you stand a fair chance of a day in jail. And if this is not enough for you, your "cranking it up" will only get the rest of the people in the church on her side even if they were not against you before. Stop and think, this is a puplic relations war not a shouting contest.


That are totally unfounded, and untrue, both of whic hshe knew, making it slander.


----------



## maxcarnage (Oct 2, 2005)

your biggest problem here don, is that you are dealing with the narrow minded...While exacting a bit of vengence WILL make you feel better in the short term, You'll be alot better off if you just keep all of this low key in the long term....Years ago, an good friend of mine and I were both arrested for working on our demolition derby cars. We were immediately released into our own custody immedietely after being booked, and when our court date came we got our revenge...after explaining to the judge what was going on with the neighbor, and seeing the police reports, we were cleared of all charges, but the neighbor responsible for getting us in trouble, found a bit of trouble himself, in the form of a healthy fine  as much as it sucks, your best bet is just to ride it out, and continue to put up your props, and decorations...becoming active can only bring more hassles and possibly some trouble, you don't want either....best of luck to ya -MAX


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I have delt with religious nuts before their single minded obsessions make them easy to manipulate (the brainwashing they have been through makes this possible).Be kind and polite they hate this!, The next time the police are at your house (I'm sure they will be) tell them you are having problems with this person and you fear for your property and that you want that fact written down in a report (get a copy of the report) this will establish a documented history. Post no trespassing signs (nice expensive ones in the shape of a cross) between your yard and the church well within your property line (this is bait) sounds funny but this will send her over the edge "no heathen has the right to tell me where I can and can't go! it is my god given right to take that sign down" Put up (hidden)survailence cameras. If she even steps one inch in your yard and touches that sign have her arrested for trespassing with malicious intent.and destruction of private property. Last I knew fileing a false police repot is a finable offense (the cops will get tired of this). Give her unough rope to hang herself. If all else fails dress up a jesus and hand out candy on the sidewalk infront of their church.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Bone Dancer said:


> As it stands right now all she has done is make complaints to the police, which is her right to do.
> 
> She dose not have the right to harass or slander Don and his wife, whether she likes their yard decor or not. Also, as HiblaGrande pointed out, it is a crime in most places to make false police reports, so the police will probably hit her with a fine soon if she dosen't stop doing it. Meanwhile, the video cameras are probably a good idea. I hope you don't let her stop you from putting anything you want in your yard Don.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

hand out flyers for your haunt next sunday


----------



## maxcarnage (Oct 2, 2005)

HibLaGrande said:


> I have delt with religious nuts before their single minded obsessions make them easy to manipulate (the brainwashing they have been through makes this possible).Be kind and polite they hate this!, The next time the police are at your house (I'm sure they will be) tell them you are having problems with this person and you fear for your property and that you want that fact written down in a report (get a copy of the report) this will establish a documented history. Post no trespassing signs (nice expensive ones in the shape of a cross) between your yard and the church well within your property line (this is bait) sounds funny but this will send her over the edge "no heathen has the right to tell me where I can and can't go! it is my god given right to take that sign down" Put up (hidden)survailence cameras. If she even steps one inch in your yard and touches that sign have her arrested for trespassing with malicious intent.and destruction of private property. Last I knew fileing a false police repot is a finable offense (the cops will get tired of this). Give her unough rope to hang herself. If all else fails dress up a jesus and hand out candy on the sidewalk infront of their church.


^^^^ that...is poetry in motion....I can only suggest maybe you could make a sign like that in the same manner as a tombstone, maybe kill two birds with one stone.an extra prop, and bait


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Post A big sign in your yard that States "Thou Shalt Not Bear False Witness Against Thy Neighbor!, Lest I Be Tempted To Unleash Mine Hounds of Hell and Throw A Molotov Cocktail Through Thine Window!"  
I'm sure thy play their music loud enough to wake the dead. So play Pentera "By Demons Be Driven" loud during services. This could upset other neighbors though. So I guess a pissing match would do no good. Do they park on the street or in a parking lot? 

(don't really do this anybody) any thing I say can and will be used against you in the court of law.:googly:


----------

